# Xorg installation error



## giwrg98 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
I finally installed FreeBSD but now I want to install xorg. So I typed pkg_add -r xorg and everything was fine for a minute but then I took an error saying:


```
Error : Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.3-release/All/expat-2.0.1_1.tbz: Connection reset by peer
```

What is wrong?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Sep 4, 2011)

wrong URL path 

8.3 RELEASE has not yet exit so that there has not "packages-8.3-release" directory at the ftp server, you can see
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/


----------



## giwrg98 (Sep 4, 2011)

zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> wrong URL path
> 
> 8.3 RELEASE has not yet exit so that there has not "packages-8.3-release" directory at the ftp server, you can see
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/


So what can I do to fix that?


----------



## rusty (Sep 4, 2011)

You'll need to change the PACKAGESITE variable, some examples here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20071


----------



## giwrg98 (Sep 4, 2011)

rusty said:
			
		

> You'll need to change the PACKAGESITE variable, some examples here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=20071


I tried to enter `setenv PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-current/` but it told me 
	
	



```
setenv: syntax error
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Leave out the "=".


----------



## giwrg98 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, now it does not give an error but it stacks while saying 
	
	



```
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-release/All/winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.1.tbz... Done.
```


----------



## giwrg98 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have left it for some hours and now it has shown me:

```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-8.2-Broken[/url] pipe
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 5, 2011)

```
cd /usr/ports/ftp/wget
make install && rehash
cd [where the partial file is] [FILE]/usr/ports/packages/All ??? [/FILE]
wget -c -nd http://...
```
Pretty sure that will resume the failed download if you supply the full url.


----------



## giwrg98 (Sep 5, 2011)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> cd /usr/ports/ftp/wget
> make install && rehash
> cd [where the partial file is] [FILE]/usr/ports/packages/All ??? [/FILE]
> ...


It tells me that /usr/ports is not a directory....


----------

